# Cracked 2012 S2 BB ????



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

*Cracked 2012 S2 BB ???? - It's Fixed!!!!*

The last few weeks I have been chasing a creak while pedaling in the sprint, up hills etc. when sitting there was absolutey no creak. After checking the bearings looking for cracks etc. I decided maybe in the head bearings and adjusted those a bit here and there but noise was still there when out of the saddle. Tonight when a few miles from home I heard a nasty pop when out of the saddle sprinting away from a stop sign and when I got home it's cracked in two places. So here is the deal I bought the frame/fork from the original owner on ebay 2 years ago built it up and put 2,500 miles on it (I have about 5 bikes) so I am not registered for warranty, my question is if I go to a dealer is there any chance Cervelo will sale another frame at reduced rate or? just wondering if anybody bought a bike used and had any experience with help? When I got the frame it was new as the owner said he had put 50 miles on it and traded it out for a different size frame which I believe as it was absolutely mint and never even looked like it had been built and the dropouts looked like they never had an axle in them.Bummed love this bike but may see about a new S3 frame..............


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

No. Zero chance. Well your only chance lies in the shop owner if you ask me. We have people bring used broken bikes in the shop all the time asking for warranty or whatever. The answer is always no. Not the original owner? You're out of luck. 

Your only hope, in my opinion, is to contact the original owner and ask if he'll lie for you and try to get a replacement himself. Meaning ship the frame back and let him try with it. If I was the original owner though I would not help you, it's way too much trouble to deal with for nothing.

I've also never heard of anyone getting warranty help on a used frame. I know of shop owners that use this situation to sell older year bikes they have in stock for a discount. But those bikes would have carried a discount anyway. 

Your bike is known for this problem. It is a design flaw. It's the reason Cervelo invented their own bottom bracket standard and switched over to it. They haven't had this problem since. Based on that alone you may have an outside chance, but still I doubt it.

If you really love the bike you can get it repaired. But it will crack again.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

MMsRepBike,

Pretty much what I am thinking, got it for a steal of $800 off the bay 2 years ago. Probably will part out the forks and seat post and move on. I do have a brand new in the box 2012 R3 that was a dealer old stock which I also found on ebay about 6 months ago for $851 shipped to my door and am deciding if I want to build it off these old parts or sale it outright and put the money toward a new S3 frame so I have the warranty should something like this happen again. So does the R3 with press in bearings have less chance of this happening than the S2 and its threaded in bearings? The R3 is the "Team" frame with everything new in the box, forks, seat post BB bearings etc.
Thanks Keith


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I think the 2012 R3 has the BBRight bottom bracket. If so, that's a great bike.

So yes, much less chance of this happening. I can't think of any BBRight frame that's cracked at the bottom bracket off hand, but I can think of dozens before that did.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

768Q said:


> (I have about 5 bikes)


About? You don't know the exact number?



768Q said:


> Pretty much what I am thinking, got it for a steal of $800 off the bay 2 years ago.


Maybe the reason you got it for a steal is the seller knew there was a crack in the BB.

Before you scrap the frame and part it out, check what it'd cost to get it repaired.
http://calfeedesign.com/repair/


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep, have four bikes I call keepers and try to ride at least once a week and the un-built R3 that I don't consider a bike yet since I can't ride it, I also seem to by a bike or frame here and there fix it up a bit and sell for fun.

Calfee is close to me and thought about that but figure it will do it again so probably going to hang it up on the wall for now (not part the forks or post) and possible have them fix it for later and see how it holds up. It was as-new when I bought it and had 2,300 quiet awesome miles on the bike so will miss it.

I did go talk to the dealer today and told them what happened, didn't even ask if there was any chance of warranty as I no there wouldn't be but I wanted to see what they had in stock frame -wise, my plan is now to sell my new in the box R3 which is a 58 and order a new 56 S3 to build up when it sales. 

RIP, Shame as I don't think there is a scratch on this bike other than the 2 cracks in the bottom bracket area.......


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely a shame. A victim of pushing the limits of the material too far in my opinion. 

It's so young too.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

One last thought on this is I believe I created the failure by adding a Rotor 30mm 3D+ crank and their 30mm threaded bearing shells, I originally built the bike with a new Shimano 6800 Ultegra 11 speed and had 2,000 plus quiet trouble free miles, about 2 months ago after adding the Rotor crank on about the 3rd ride is when I noticed the sound when out of the saddle on climbs,etc. I would think the frame should handle it but the stiffer 30mm crank must have been too much for the BB area were as the 24mm Shimano crank had a wee bit of flex that the frame could absorb. So may see what Calfee says and repair it and put the Shimano back in if I do. I did have the Shimano back in for the last few rides as I thought (hoped ) the sound when the Rotor was in was a bad Rotor bearing or something, with the Shimano back in the sound was exactly the same at that point.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Update, So I sent the frame to Calfee last week and they called today and said it would be a minor repair that they will warranty after as well, so for less than $500 (shipping, etc) it should look good as new. Time will tell. Can't wait to get it back on the road.........


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I have heard good things about Calfee from several members on here who had their bikes repaired.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Well after a few weeks at Calfee I got my frame back Thursday and put it back together Tursday night and a bit of tuning Friday afternoon, So then I thru on my 'e kit and went for a 26 mile ride! The result? NO noise quiet as ever and so much fun to have this bike out again, Here is a picture of the repaired area, Calfee did a great job and you would never know they did anything, paint match , clear coat, ect.

View attachment 306684


View attachment 306685


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent! Glad to hear everything worked out.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The attachments don't work.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

View attachment 306713


View attachment 306714


https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r70/racebeeper68/IMG_20150612_175415861_zpsepvshnl3.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r70/racebeeper68/IMG_20150611_175751505_HDR_zps0c76oiol.jpg


----------

